# PAR38 LED Lamp



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

With those PAR lights someone needs to measure the light intensity vs distance and vs distance from the center under them. Then it will be easy to say how well they will work.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Try to find a 6500k 12x1 watt par38. I would probably go for 60 degree lenses, but 40 may give you enough coverage.


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 28, 2008)

Centurion said:


> I know evilc66 haunts here occasionally, but I was wondering if something like his PAR38 lamps from nanotuners or others PAR38/30 lamps would work well for planted use. I personally would love say, a trio of these, with 10deg optics very high over my 75g. Obviously, 12k leds are not proper either. Maybe 2x10k, 2x6.5k, and 1 blue?
> 
> I've also considered a linear strip with 80deg optics mounted to the front lip of the tank and pointed at ~45deg angle into the tank. So straight down the front glass and more or less hitting the top of the back glass.
> 
> ...


My PAR38s are overkill for most applications. Great for reefs though. The color temperatures that we offer really aren't well suited for freshwater. Even the 12K is too blue. Like Booger mentioned, you would be better off finding some inexpensive 6500K 9-12W lamps for this application. I am running a few 9W lamps with 40 degree optics on my 24" tall tank with reasonable success.



Hoppy said:


> With those PAR lights someone needs to measure the light intensity vs distance and vs distance from the center under them. Then it will be easy to say how well they will work.


Already done

https://www.nanotuners.com/pages.php?pID=4


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was thinking of this light. 
Superpower High-Power 18W LED Bulb / Lamp/ Light E27

It has 9 2w leds and is 6000 to 7000k for cool white. It costs $50 but lasts 30,000 hr.


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 28, 2008)

Link?

Be careful with some of the Chinese retailers of lamps like this. The current that the LEDs are run at is rarely what they are advertized at. They like to use the LED ratings rather than the actual LED current to advertize them as more powerful than they really are.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

They won't let us use ebay links, so look this up: superpower high power 18w led bulb/lamp e27

I was also thinking of this bulb if the person responds, it is half way down the page: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=258203&st=20


----------



## Centurion (Jun 5, 2011)

evilc66 said:


> My PAR38s are overkill for most applications. Great for reefs though. The color temperatures that we offer really aren't well suited for freshwater. Even the 12K is too blue. Like Booger mentioned, you would be better off finding some inexpensive 6500K 9-12W lamps for this application. I am running a few 9W lamps with 40 degree optics on my 24" tall tank with reasonable success.


The reason for the overkill and tight optics is because of the distance I want the lights away. I'd like to mount the lights in fixtures on a track 6 feet from the substrate. I got the idea from Widmer's light fixture on Reef Central. http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1784873


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's cool if that's what you want to do, but the color temp on ours is still not very suitable IMO. If you want to mount them that high, then you are going to need 18W+ lamps, with 40 degree lenses at the widest.


----------

